
Show HN: A tool that helps you focus on startup metrics that matter - obunu
https://unubo.com/views
======
smcguinness
Put up an example board of all the metrics that a user will see prior to them
needing to sign-up.

I'm not sure if the design is an all or nothing approach - meaning PH, Stripe,
and GA are required, but if there is the ability to position the metric views
on boards, having an example for users to look at or even themes based on type
of products would be interesting.

~~~
obunu
Good feedback, letting people see the board beforehand - thank you.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
It would be crazy cool if the "Example board" had the real data for your
company.

If we could track your progress using the tool you are selling it makes it
really fun to root for you!

I know that is really difficult information to give out though, especially
when one of the numbers isn't what you would want to advertise.

------
lbj
Am I seeing this right? They're selling insights into your data, but providing
no examples or previews of how that data might be visualized? If thats the
case and its not just my browser acting up, Im not going put time and effort
into running a trial.

If the team is reading along: You have to make me SEE some actual value output
here. Time is precious.

~~~
obunu
Who are you referring to when you say "They're" in relation to the selling of
data. Just to clarify either way, we will never sell any kind of data. This is
something we take very seriously.

Otherwise, the feedback on seeing an example is valid and noted. Thanks for
taking the time!

~~~
hndamien
They are referring to your company, and the "selling" being what you are
selling to your customer - aka - your product.

~~~
obunu
Thanks for clarifying. It's been a long day.

------
raphaelj
Interestingly, they show a capture of a "bad" dashboard on their "About us"
page that IMO displays way more useful information than what their product can
offer as of today:

[https://unubo.com/static/about/bad-
dashboard.png](https://unubo.com/static/about/bad-dashboard.png)

Sure it's not Material design, but who cares?

~~~
obunu
What we're doing is stripping everything, then only adding the immediate
things we want to see, in a way that's glanceable. To each their own, some
want tons of information, we don't.

------
Yabood
I hope the founding team doesn't mind some feedback here. The launch stage
doesn't offer much value because it doesn't provide anything actionable to
help "amplify" the launch. It would be great for example if you had a unified
inbox feature where all social media mentions and blogs are dumped and sorted
by importance so you can reply to them quickly and efficiently. You only have
a small window to work with when you launch and being passive (watching
signups, pages views, etc) is probably not the best way to make the most of
it.

As for the other three stages, they are very Stripe heavy. If I don't have
Stripe, then I can't use your product and if I had stripe I'd probably start
looking at other solutions as well like Baremetrics (which by the way has a
great example/demo board as someone suggested).

~~~
obunu
Hi there, don't mind feedback at all. I think it's implied by posting here.
Thanks first of all, for this well considered feedback.

This marks our starting point, so yes. At the moment, the Launch view serves
as a place, that unifies the things you check during a Product Hunt launch,
nothing more.

Many people use Product Hunt, many people use Stripe, so we started there. The
way we've set things up however, is entirely flexible, so as long as useful
data is exposed via API, there's something we can do with it.

So, now we've launched, and then the real work begins. We'll listen to all
feedback, and then see what views and integrations to work on next.

We can implement new views quite quickly, so watch this space. If you want to
stay in touch with what we're doing, feel free to join us on Telegram:
[https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE9hRjYlBpzqRr7FyA](https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE9hRjYlBpzqRr7FyA)

Again, thanks for your feedback, it's appreciated.

------
obunu
Leandro here, co-founder of Unubo.

We created Unubo to provide more cohesion between all of the online services
we use - mostly in silos, switching from one tool to the other.

In a nutshell, it brings together your data from places like Stripe and Google
Analytics, to help you make sense of what's happening in your startup.

Here for questions and feedback.

~~~
tdonia
Just a heads up on the site itself -- the height/width/clipping of your
.header-background is glitching in Chrome for me so everything in the content
body is blurry. Looks nice when i disable that element!

~~~
obunu
Appreciate the heads up, thank you! We'll look into this.

------
PaulHoule
[https://www.amazon.com/Goal-Process-Ongoing-
Improvement/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Goal-Process-Ongoing-
Improvement/dp/0884271951)

------
jamp897
It’s missing customer acquisition cost, this is pretty important imo because
it gives you a framework to measure and explore ways to improve it.

~~~
obunu
If the data we need to calculate it is exposed, and there is a demand, then
this is something we can add.

Good feedback, thank you.

------
aboutruby
Kind of weird that upvotes and comments on Product Hunt are the first listed
metrics. I guess Twitter/Reddit/Facebook/etc. should be listed too? Or is that
to please the crowd for the Product Hunt launch :) ?

~~~
obunu
For the Launch view we used Product Hunt as a starting point, and yes of
course we're targeting it specifically to PH. Our platform is very flexible,
so if enough people request particular integrations, we'll add it.

------
ryanbertrand
10 day trials are rare, what made you choose 10 days?

Looks cool, will check it out.

~~~
obunu
Just a gut feeling. 7 kind of felt too short, and 14-30 a bit too long. We
feel that you'll experience the benefit in 10 days. We can always adjust if
needs be.

~~~
danellis
Too long by what metric? Personally, I dislike short trials. If I get
distracted by something more important before I have time to fully investigate
the product, I'm likely to just forget about it when the trial prematurely
ends.

~~~
eknkc
We have an API product and thought about this a lot. The 7 day trial does not
work great as the users require to learn about the API / test calls etc.

Currently thinking about having a 7 day trial that starts ticking after say 10
successful API calls. Do you think that is a good compromise?

~~~
drusepth
I don't think this solves the problem of people getting distracted. If I make
10 API calls and then get called away to do Super Important Thing for the next
6 days, I'm probably pretty likely to give up on a service if my trial period
is reduced to 1 day.

Have you thought about N API calls for a trial? That's what I've used for API-
first products in the past that worked pretty well for me.

